# Anyone ever try PRO-CURE vacuum packed salmon eggs ?



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

For people who dont have easy access to eggs or area bait shops that carry them , these cured and vacuum sealed eggs seem like a good idea. Of course Id rather have the uncured skein but that looks really expensive. Anybody ever tried any of these ? They look much better quality that the "canned" variety.






http://www.pro-cure.com/skeineggs.html#vacuum


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried some 2 years ago, in my experience those eggs would be better for salmon then for Steelheads. They milk very well, but I did not get a hit on them.

I actually just order some to try out from here http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ChromeBone said:


> I tried some 2 years ago, in my experience those eggs would be better for salmon then for Steelheads. They milk very well, but I did not get a hit on them.
> 
> I actually just order some to try out from here http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html




Maybe the steelhead didnt care for them but then maybe they wouldnt have taken any spawn at the time. Its hard to tell. Good find on those eggs on the centerpin site. I wonder which might be better for steelhead , the salmon , the rainbow , or the brown trout roe ? Seems like the larger size of the salmon eggs would make them more visible to the fish. Looks like good prices on that site as well , but are the prices listed in Canadian currency ? I dont know what the " CAD " means after the price.. Ive been a little skeptical of ordering eggs on the internet because claims are one thing but the product that shows up at your door may not be what you are expecting. From what I see on the website tho , those eggs look pretty good. If you ordered some , could you let us all know on here how they look when you get them ?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I would love to have ordered some brown trout eggs if they were available. I would also like to hear how those eggs work for you.

Yonderfish, have you tried going through Craig at Erie Outfitters? That's where I get mine. He's out of Elyria and he's worth the drive. Here's the link:

http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

pymybob said:


> I would love to have ordered some brown trout eggs if they were available. I would also like to hear how those eggs work for you.
> 
> Yonderfish, have you tried going through Craig at Erie Outfitters? That's where I get mine. He's out of Elyria and he's worth the drive. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


Yeah I've been considering buyidng from Erie outfitters but I can't take an 80 mile trip each way for eggs. He said he can ship them but then there's extra cost and it also depends on if he has any at the time. I may still get some fRom him but it's worth checking out other sources since I'm gonna have to send payment and have it shipped anyway.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

pymybob said:


> I would love to have ordered some brown trout eggs if they were available. I would also like to hear how those eggs work for you.
> 
> Yonderfish, have you tried going through Craig at Erie Outfitters? That's where I get mine. He's out of Elyria and he's worth the drive. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


I love Craig's eggs, but thats a huge drive just for bait from Cbus, I will let you guys know how these eggs are, I order the Chinook.

I've never tried brown eggs, but word on the street they are the best for steel, I've had best luck with Chinook eggs though.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Call Poor Richards bait shop in Erie, PA. They sell them by the pound and they will ship I believe. I think they are around $7 a pound. They are good quality.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got those eggs in the mail today, took a week and they are good quality, should work nicely tied up.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> Hey guys, I just got those eggs in the mail today, took a week and they are good quality, should work nicely tied up.


Kind of pricy but let us know how they work.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ChromeBone said:


> Hey guys, I just got those eggs in the mail today, took a week and they are good quality, should work nicely tied up.



Thanks for the update. I am seriously considering ordering some from them if they still have some by the time I am ready to order. Canadians know their salmon eggs , that and drinking of course.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Thanks for the update. I am seriously considering ordering some from them if they still have some by the time I am ready to order. Canadians know their salmon eggs , that and drinking of course.





I would get some from Erie Outfitters he charges $8 a pound and that means you get more, i beleive you only get 5.5 oz from Centerpin angling
and Craigs Eggs at Erie Outfitters are among the best you can get, just ask people who have used them


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

steelie4u said:


> I would get some from Erie Outfitters he charges $8 a pound and that means you get more, i beleive you only get 5.5 oz from Centerpin angling
> and Craigs Eggs at Erie Outfitters are among the best you can get, just ask people who have used them




I hear they sell good ones. Either way I have to pay for them to pack and ship them , by that time Im still looking at expensive eggs.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Didn't you get eggs on that salmon trip yonder?

I got several pounds on our trip last week. Brought some home but froze it all. Tons in the freezer just waiting to be ate by steelhead and probably more stray salmon when I go up north.

One thing I didn't realize was that pink salmon have some nice eggs too. They were literally stacked where I was fishing. I actually grabbed one once. A buddy couldn't catch a chinook to save his life so he ended up trying for the pinks. He got a few and we harvested the eggs. I'm sure they'll work well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> I hear they sell good ones. Either way I have to pay for them to pack and ship them , by that time Im still looking at expensive eggs.


Or you could pick them up and then go fishing in one of the many nearby streams.......


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> Didn't you get eggs on that salmon trip yonder?
> 
> I got several pounds on our trip last week. Brought some home but froze it all. Tons in the freezer just waiting to be ate by steelhead and probably more stray salmon when I go up north.
> 
> ...




I bought 2 dozen sacs on the trip to michigan but what was left of them got lost somehow with the trip home. I was hoping to stock up on eggs when I was up there but wasnt able to , ran out of money before I ran out of fun  and the one I caught was a male.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I bought 2 dozen sacs on the trip to michigan but what was left of them got lost somehow with the trip home. I was hoping to stock up on eggs when I was up there but wasnt able to , ran out of money before I ran out of fun  and the one I caught was a male.


You're not that far from me. Stop by and I'll give you some eggs. I'm very close to Toledo.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

steelie4u said:


> I would get some from Erie Outfitters he charges $8 a pound and that means you get more, i beleive you only get 5.5 oz from Centerpin angling
> and Craigs Eggs at Erie Outfitters are among the best you can get, just ask people who have used them


Erie Outfitters eggs are great and you do get more, but for someone like me, its over a 2 hour drive to get those eggs, so yes I would order them if they are decent. Craig would rather not mess with shipping eggs unless you buy a large amount that is way more then what I would want to buy. I still have some freezer burned from last year.

The Centerpin site also sent me a note saying they will have brown eggs in a few weeks, and my buddies in NY tell me that they are by far the best for Steel. I would like to get my hands on some to try out.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

If any of you guys just take a day to fish the Rocky, Craig is roughly 15 minutes away from it, depending on where you go. It gives you an excuse to try that river and see what else he has.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ChromeBone said:


> Erie Outfitters eggs are great and you do get more, but for someone like me, its over a 2 hour drive to get those eggs, so yes I would order them if they are decent. Craig would rather not mess with shipping eggs unless you buy a large amount that is way more then what I would want to buy. I still have some freezer burned from last year.
> 
> The Centerpin site also sent me a note saying they will have brown eggs in a few weeks, and my buddies in NY tell me that they are by far the best for Steel. I would like to get my hands on some to try out.



Yep , with all the drive time you pretty much blow one full day of fishing just to get bait , especially when you are not familiar with the area. Not so bad if you are gonna stay and fish a few days in a row , but if you have just one day to fish you need to already have everything you need.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If anybody is interested , I also found some eggs sold on ebay by Huron tackle company in Traverse city Mi. A lot less expensive but I dont know of anybody who has tried them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Col...643?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa422005b


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Call me crazy but i am leary of store bought eggs the ones at Eo i trust but still like my own 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> Call me crazy but i am leary of store bought eggs the ones at Eo i trust but still like my own
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




You are not crazy , if fresher is better then straight from the fish is best. But these have got to be better than the stuff canned in oil and sitting on a store shelf for years , or a chunk of rubber imitation.


----------

